
Why do hangovers happen and what can you do about them? - iamben
https://examine.com/nutrition/hangovers/
======
throwaway8879
When I started binge-drinking, benzos and codeine helped keep hangovers to a
minimum. Sadly, that led to a pill addiction, which led to an almost decade-
long use of heroin/meth, and whatever else I could get my hands on. When
you're dealing with withdrawals from harder drugs, the hangovers sort of fade
into the background.

In any case, if you're getting to the point where you're having to mitigate
regular hangovers, you might have bigger worries.

I'd give anything to be a regular person who drinks, smokes and gets wasted
once in a while without their lives devolving into absolute chaos, but life
doesn't work that way.

